# Primary /Junior Schools Dubai



## Border Reiver (May 16, 2011)

I am looking at a couple of schools for my young child at FS level. I would like my child to have a multicultural environment but also a reasonable percentage of english native speakers to ensure that they are exposed to high quality english. Does anyone know what the proportion of english native speakers (British/Irish/Australian etc) is at either Wellington Primary School or Regent International School at FS 1 level? Roughly speaking. That would be helpful -thanks!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What exactly do you consider english native? If the children are born here in the uae and/or then have been sent to the better schools in the area their entire life, even though their parents are french, indian, or pakistani, are they considered english natives or does that automatically mean those children do not speak high quality english and you wish to limit your child around them? I dare say most of these people I meet speak better and more clear english then most british and australian people who I have a very hard time understanding. Even though you asked about wanting to have a multicultural environment, appears at the end that you are not quite looking for that. I believe this was the reason no one wanted to answer your question.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 16, 2011)

Understood.


----------



## cathski (Mar 27, 2011)

*Regent School*



Border Reiver said:


> I am looking at a couple of schools for my young child at FS level. I would like my child to have a multicultural environment but also a reasonable percentage of english native speakers to ensure that they are exposed to high quality english. Does anyone know what the proportion of english native speakers (British/Irish/Australian etc) is at either Wellington Primary School or Regent International School at FS 1 level? Roughly speaking. That would be helpful -thanks!


Hi. Can I ask where you decided in the end? We have enrolled our 4 year old at Regent to start FS2 in Sept.


----------



## Border Reiver (May 16, 2011)

*Regent*

We opted for Weliington Primary. They appeared to be a far more professional outfit. 

I could go on but some of our impressions of Regent are unprintable mainly I must say due to the conduct of admissions department. 

The other notable feature was an impression of a general lack of disipline that we observed there. I am not saying the school should rule with an iron rod but to routinely allowing pupils to be wear their shirts badly tucked in and their ties poorly tied (as a fashion statement) told me all I needed to know. 

However, in mitigation I would say their FS level classes looked OK. So it should be OK for a year or two


----------



## cathski (Mar 27, 2011)

Border Reiver said:


> We opted for Weliington Primary. They appeared to be a far more professional outfit.
> 
> I could go on but some of our impressions of Regent are unprintable mainly I must say due to the conduct of admissions department.
> 
> ...


Ok we are going to give it a go. There seem to be mixed views but impressions so far seem to outweigh the negatives. Allthough we tried other schools the waiting lists seemed too long and we are new to Dubai. Thanks.


----------



## mgr1966 (Feb 17, 2011)

Border Reiver please could you expand a bit on your views on the Regent school

if you prefer to pm me you can do

MGR1966


----------

